# New brake pads creack while coming to an easy stop



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There is not much you can do about this, I have had the same thing in the past and it has not affected the braking of the car so I just left it alone. If it really annoys you go see the people where you bought the pads and see if they can help you. Sometimes this problem sorts itself out with a few miles on the pads. By the way I never machine the rotors unless they are warped or badly scored, if that happens I get a better quality after market set.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Aussie said:


> There is not much you can do about this, I have had the same thing in the past and it has not affected the braking of the car so I just left it alone. If it really annoys you go see the people where you bought the pads and see if they can help you. Sometimes this problem sorts itself out with a few miles on the pads. By the way I never machine the rotors unless they are warped or badly scored, if that happens I get a better quality after market set.


Just went out to an empty lot today did a series of 30mph to 10mph hard stopping, followed by a series of 45mph to 10mph and letting the brakes cool for about 30min, no more creek!!  then after letting the car sit for a while and the brakes have cooled all the way, creeking has returned  

I guess once the brakes are hot enough they no longer creek :/


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I think some brake pads just do this. I have had it happen on other cars, especially with semi-metallic pads. It usually seems to happen early in the morning on a cool, damp day. On my last car I purchased ceramic pads and new rotors from NAPA. I never noticed it after that, and the pads seemed to last forever, and it stopped leaving black dust all over the wheels.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Whenever you change your pads you always have to either have the rotors resurfaced or replace the rotors. The surface of the rotors are not gonna be even and when you put a new set of pads on an old rotor you will get the noise you're experiencing. If the rotor had an even mirror like finish when you replaced the pads meaning it had 100% even contact with the old pads then you wouldn't need to worry about it. Now you will have to replace both the rotors and the pads or have both resurfaced.


----------

